# HUGE CHUNK MISSING!



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

My other guys took some big chunks out of him! I captured him and put him in a quarentine. What else can I do.. will he survive? There about 3-4" he was the smaller of the three
HELP
Thanks


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

It will most likely heal pretty fast, dose the tank with salt at 1 tbsp/ 5 gallons. How big is the tank they are in?


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

Corner said:


> It will most likely heal pretty fast, dose the tank with salt at 1 tbsp/ 5 gallons. How big is the tank they are in?


They are in a 90 gal with a bunch of plants and driftwood. The bit one is now inside a hang on container like the ones fish stores use to float there fish. It has holes in it so water moves through. 
Does it have to be Kosher salt?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I would also dose with Melafix to treat the open wound and possably Pemafix to prevent any fungal infection from developing.







I would also suggest getting a fourth red around the same size as the rest, having an odd number shoal can promote the singling out of an individual, I think multiples of two work best, 2, 4, 6 ect.


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok thanks. As far as the odd number , thats the first time I have ever heard that an even number is better!?

Will regular salt work or does it need to be kosher?


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

it has to be sea salt... like the kind you use in a marine tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

midnightmadman said:


> Ok thanks. As far as the odd number , thats the first time I have ever heard that an even number is better!?
> 
> Will regular salt work or does it need to be kosher?


Keeping an even number shoal doesn't gaurantee success but it may help. So long as your salt is non iodized salt you'll be fine, I believe sea salt would be safe.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Yea don't worry about the injury. When I had mine in too small a tank the smallest one had the same thing happen. It healed, but it took a little while because I didn't use salt.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Any kind of salt is fine.

I also dont think that odd or even makes a difference.....however I would add more fish to your tank...there is too much room in there right now imo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Any kind of salt is fine.
> 
> I also dont think that odd or even makes a difference.....however I would add more fish to your tank...there is too much room in there right now imo.


I've been told this in the past and I've also expearienced cannibalism two out of three odd number shoals I've kept in the past but haven't had any cannibalism in any of the even numbered shoals I've kept so that's the reason why I kind of believe this theory.


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

Ja said:


> Any kind of salt is fine.
> 
> I also dont think that odd or even makes a difference.....however I would add more fish to your tank...there is too much room in there right now imo.


I've been told this in the past and I've also expearienced cannibalism two out of three odd number shoals I've kept in the past but haven't had any cannibalism in any of the even numbered shoals I've kept so that's the reason why I kind of believe this theory.
[/quote]

How could there be TOO much room? I never heard that one before either.

Anyway, is the piece going to grow back and fill in the chunks that are missing, or will he always have a big dent where the bits are?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

midnightmadman said:


> Any kind of salt is fine.
> 
> I also dont think that odd or even makes a difference.....however I would add more fish to your tank...there is too much room in there right now imo.


I've been told this in the past and I've also expearienced cannibalism two out of three odd number shoals I've kept in the past but haven't had any cannibalism in any of the even numbered shoals I've kept so that's the reason why I kind of believe this theory.
[/quote]

How could there be TOO much room? I never heard that one before either.

Anyway, is the piece going to grow back and fill in the chunks that are missing, or will he always have a big dent where the bits are?
[/quote]
It should heal pretty good however i would not add him to the shoal again. I dont think the number of fish matters.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Odd or even has made no difference for me and I have tried all different combos of pygos... Also you definately do not need marine salt ... I use water softening salt that was $2.99 for a 20kg bag.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

midnightmadman said:


> How could there be TOO much room? I never heard that one before either.
> 
> Anyway, is the piece going to grow back and fill in the chunks that are missing, or will he always have a big dent where the bits are?


I have always had more aggression in a pygo tank that was understocked then overstocked. I think it has to do with the fish claiming territories...which I feel is the major cause of aggression in a tank. If you dont give them as much room to claim territories...they seem to be more comfortable in the tank. Just my opinion...others feel totally different and think aggression has to do more with hunger...which I dont feel has anything to do with fighting.

The back may fill in...and it may not. I have seen both....however odds are that it will heal pretty close to normal.


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> How could there be TOO much room? I never heard that one before either.
> 
> Anyway, is the piece going to grow back and fill in the chunks that are missing, or will he always have a big dent where the bits are?


I have always had more aggression in a pygo tank that was understocked then overstocked. I think it has to do with the fish claiming territories...which I feel is the major cause of aggression in a tank. If you dont give them as much room to claim territories...they seem to be more comfortable in the tank. Just my opinion...others feel totally different and think aggression has to do more with hunger...which I dont feel has anything to do with fighting.

The back may fill in...and it may not. I have seen both....however odds are that it will heal pretty close to normal.
[/quote]

Should I keep him inside his little hang on container? when should I put him back in the main tank with the other 2 guys?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

midnightmadman said:


> How could there be TOO much room? I never heard that one before either.
> 
> Anyway, is the piece going to grow back and fill in the chunks that are missing, or will he always have a big dent where the bits are?


I have always had more aggression in a pygo tank that was understocked then overstocked. I think it has to do with the fish claiming territories...which I feel is the major cause of aggression in a tank. If you dont give them as much room to claim territories...they seem to be more comfortable in the tank. Just my opinion...others feel totally different and think aggression has to do more with hunger...which I dont feel has anything to do with fighting.

The back may fill in...and it may not. I have seen both....however odds are that it will heal pretty close to normal.
[/quote]

Should I keep him inside his little hang on container? when should I put him back in the main tank with the other 2 guys?
[/quote]

If you have another tank it would be better to treat him in there. If not you would have to treat the whole 90g. I would only introduce him back when he is fully healed. Good Luck.


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> How could there be TOO much room? I never heard that one before either.
> 
> Anyway, is the piece going to grow back and fill in the chunks that are missing, or will he always have a big dent where the bits are?


I have always had more aggression in a pygo tank that was understocked then overstocked. I think it has to do with the fish claiming territories...which I feel is the major cause of aggression in a tank. If you dont give them as much room to claim territories...they seem to be more comfortable in the tank. Just my opinion...others feel totally different and think aggression has to do more with hunger...which I dont feel has anything to do with fighting.

The back may fill in...and it may not. I have seen both....however odds are that it will heal pretty close to normal.
[/quote]

Should I keep him inside his little hang on container? when should I put him back in the main tank with the other 2 guys?
[/quote]

If you have another tank it would be better to treat him in there. If not you would have to treat the whole 90g. I would only introduce him back when he is fully healed. Good Luck.
[/quote]

I have another tank with a 10" Jack Dempsey and a 5" convict.. also a 6" pleco. could he be put in with them? 
he is about 4"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He would get beat down in that other tank imo. You can either medicate the 90 gallon tank and keep him separated...or go get a 10 gallon set up a hospital tank. I think it is a good idea to have a hospital tank around when you keep any kind of fish. It is much cheaper to medicate a 10 gallon then 90 gallon...especially when you get into some of the more costly meds. It is also easier to do large water changes to keep the water quality up.


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He would get beat down in that other tank imo. You can either medicate the 90 gallon tank and keep him separated...or go get a 10 gallon set up a hospital tank. I think it is a good idea to have a hospital tank around when you keep any kind of fish. It is much cheaper to medicate a 10 gallon then 90 gallon...especially when you get into some of the more costly meds. It is also easier to do large water changes to keep the water quality up.


Will he do ok in the container without an meds at all?


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Any kind of salt is fine.
> 
> I also dont think that odd or even makes a difference.....however I would add more fish to your tank...there is too much room in there right now imo.


Defenitly NOT all salt is okey. It must NOT contain any Jodium (or whatever you call it in English)

Greetz


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

dude if u have like 40 bucks run down to the lfs buy a 10 gallon tank 10$.. and any cheep filter for 15$ and a heater for 15$ its not gonna cost you much fill the tank up with water from the 90 gallon id say. Trust me you'll always need it. and ur lfs will have aquarium salt which says its ment for healing and etc.. its like 3$ just go. i dont think he'll survive in a container attatched to ur 90gallon..... unless its a 10 gallon container with holes in it.. even then it will take him a long time to heal. unless u treat the entire tank..


----------

